# More holiday snaps Dolomites North East Italy



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know some people don't like holiday snaps but I like making slide shows alright! 

Going through some of the recent trips this morning in the van while messing about I thought I would do one of North Eastern Italy. Mainly The Dolomites area in the Alps down to the mountains around Trento and the north end of Lake Garda. Sorry about the photo of me in me skiddies 

Hope its of interest to someone.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Great post man, really enjoyed the snaps and the snappy delivery format. Was in the Dolomites in early summer and it is truly one of the more spectacular ranges the world has to offer. I've been lucky enough to visit many mountainous regions throughout the globe and all have their charms but the Dolomites is certainly unique.
Good choice of backing track for the slideshow ; " Us and Them" if I'm not mistaken but not the Floyd. Whose the artist(s) concerned? 
Regards Trev


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Great photos and a lovely version of one of my all time favourite album tracks! Thanks Barry :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blindwatchertrev said:


> Great post man, really enjoyed the snaps and the snappy delivery format. Was in the Dolomites in early summer and it is truly one of the more spectacular ranges the world has to offer. I've been lucky enough to visit many mountainous regions throughout the globe and all have their charms but the Dolomites is certainly unique.
> Good choice of backing track for the slideshow ; " Us and Them" if I'm not mistaken but not the Floyd. Whose the artist(s) concerned?
> Regards Trev


Thanks. I get great pleasure in making them and if it encourages someone to go or ask questions then all the better. It is a stunning part of Italy. All those places were fairly quiet as well and it was high season except Lake Garda towards the end which was packed (We only went for a day  )

Yes it was Us and Them. I am afraid I have to own up to being the "artist" I recorded the two guitar tracks on acoustic guitar this morning in the van over the original track with most of the instruments and vocals removed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Once I hit the silence button :grin2: Fabulous, your a very lucky boy_ (I can say that coz I´m old enough to be your Mum)_ all the beautiful places you have seen and will see in the future.
You always find these places with few or no people.
Don´t take notice of them others who moan about holiday snaps, there are a lot of us who enjoy sharing other peoples pleasures.
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks (I think). I wanted to do Switzerland but none of the photos are on this computer and the memory cards are at home. Ill try and pick something shorter next time. 7:30min is a bit epic for a slide show  

Actually I might do one of all my time spent with Tuggers to the Captain Pugwash music.  Its a family forum though.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Loved it, never been to the Dolomites but looks like our sort of place , photos worth a thousand words and all that .....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The two favourites that stood out were Lake Barcis where a lot of the lake shots were taken earlier on in the dinghy and the white water rubber ringing and Sauris up in the hills. Both have great Sostas. The one at Barcis is proper spaced out pitches, loads of space and EHU and right next to the lake and was about €12 and the one up at Sauris near where the shreddies swimming photo was taken was next to a place that did smoked meat and stuff. Free Sosta, EHU and a shower!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Enjoyed that, matey. Great piccies of happy days.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Excellent pics Barry and I got to watch twice, as the first time I had the volume muted and didn't realise there was a soundtrack until reading some of the responses; and being a Floyd fan, just couldn't resist another play.

Dolomites are now on my list of 'must sees' - thank you,

Ken.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hate you Barry Dobson:

...for showing me great pics of areas where I would much rather be than here right now. My consolation is that you are also not there and missing Europe - you silly sod. I have been to the Dolomites but only when there was snow under the skis.

But, you have given me ideas for our route to/from Tuscany for the Spring.

I went to your blog to find out when you were there and could not believe it is 4 years since you were 'ambulance chasing' when Michell had her very nasty kidney stones incident.

I wonder whether we should have a 'Mountains sub-forum' and even a 'Mountains Meet' - I can think of a starters core of you Barry, Alan(Gretchibald) and we two and a few others, e.g. Sarah(Salomon) who might be up for it. 

When I say 'Meet' (I have never been on one) I just mean a few of us 'happening' to be on the same Aire/Sosta at the same time, all going off in different directions in the day on foot/scooter/bikes/kayak/pony trekking and only re-assembling at base camp at the sound of corks popping. But no bloody 'Marshalls'!

Might be difficult to agree on which mountains - Alps/Dolomites/Pyrenees/Carpathians.

If there are any 'bites' I might start a new thread. Let me know what you think, even if it is against the idea - I can take it:grin2:

Geoff

P.S Barry please keep those series of area pics going - they are great, especially since many of those Dolomites ones were not in your Blog. G


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> I hate you Barry Dobson:
> 
> I wonder whether we should have a 'Mountains sub-forum' and even a 'Mountains Meet' - I can think of a starters core of you Barry, Alan(Gretchibald) and we two and a few others, e.g. Sarah(Salomon) who might be up for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We loved the Dolomites on this trip

Different from your photos because of the Autumn colours, and snow clad tops 

Every season is different 

Loved your photos too

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I hate you Barry Dobson:
> 
> ...for showing me great pics of areas where I would much rather be than here right now. My consolation is that you are also not there and missing Europe - you silly sod. I have been to the Dolomites but only when there was snow under the skis.
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to catch up on my own thread. Too busy learning Brain Damage by Pink Floyd and trying to work out how to do the manic looney laughter on it. I asked the Fruits to contribute as I thought it was a perfect job for them but it just made them more confused and bewildered than ever. 

A Mountains meet would be a great idea. Personally I like early to mid summer in the mountains. End of June early July. Plenty of sunshine and daylight hours, warm enough for the scooter and bikes and not too chilly at night. We have found August evenings quite cold in the Alps. Pyrenees was better.

There are loads of places you could easily get a few vans together as well. Some of the Ski resorts offer parking for hundreds of vans in summer. It would just be a question of where do you want it then work out the best parking in that region. Lake Annecy for example would be a bad idea as it will be heaving but the mountains 20 miles north and east of there wont be. Pyrenees national park? Gavarnie, Cirque de Troumouse loads of space. Alps might be better though as you have so many choices too and from there before and after.

As usual I cant commit to anything as I dont know what our situation will be next year both van wise, work wise and finance wise. You know Mrs D isnt keen on meets either, I just wont tell her.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, Our annual trip is usually mid Aug, all Sept and 1st week Oct.- but I'll not rule anything out, love the Pyrenees.


----------

